

Too bad :( - pennyfiller
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/sep2010/tc20100917_955268.htm
hopefully they can come back stronger
======
darwinGod
A related article about NewsTilt's failure was on HN , cant find the link
though. Would be great if there was a more descriptive title for your
submission!

~~~
pbiggar
The other link was [http://blog.paulbiggar.com/archive/why-we-shut-newstilt-
down...](http://blog.paulbiggar.com/archive/why-we-shut-newstilt-down/), and
the HN discussion was at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1699411>.

HN tends to prefer neutral titles (though I appreciate the OP's sentiment :)).

